# The price of oil just wiped out Venezuela's economy



## Preacher (May 28, 2016)

The price of oil just wiped out Venezuela’s economy — was it orchestrated?

I also would like everyone to read this.

Economic Hit Man Refuses To Take Out Chavez


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 28, 2016)

The price of oil just wiped out Venezuela’s economy — was it orchestrated?

The socialist takeover, and destruction of their economy, was orchestrated.....by Chavez and his cronies.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 28, 2016)

The same thing is happening in the Dakotas,

the oil boom is over, and the price is being paid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> The price of oil just wiped out Venezuela’s economy — was it orchestrated?
> 
> I also would like everyone to read this.
> 
> Economic Hit Man Refuses To Take Out Chavez



*
John Perkins, author of "The Confessions of an Economic Hitman", has an interesting perspective on Hugo Chavez's contributions to progress in Latin America.
*
Progress? No food or even toilet paper. Some progress. Derp.


----------



## westwall (May 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> The price of oil just wiped out Venezuela’s economy — was it orchestrated?
> 
> I also would like everyone to read this.
> 
> Economic Hit Man Refuses To Take Out Chavez








No.  What wiped out Venezuela's economy was a single minded approach to their economy which basically threw all of their eggs in one basket and chased every other business out of the country.  So yes, it was orchestrated, just not by some outside force.  It was the socialist idiot Chavez who set them up for the fall.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> The same thing is happening in the Dakotas,
> 
> the oil boom is over, and the price is being paid.


Except here some company will pick up the pieces on the cheap and make a fortune whereas in Venezuela their fields will rot ....btw our production continues to grow


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 28, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The same thing is happening in the Dakotas,
> ...



We don't have an economy that was 95% dependent on oil exports.


----------



## whitehall (May 28, 2016)

Oil prices aren't that low. The people of Venezuela "voted" for a freaking pompous idiot who lived relatively well as did his administration and he didn't to bother with a plan to make Venezuela work. It's something the Clinton plan that sat on a dot-com bubble and a sinister relation between a government operation and the private sector that sounded good (Fannie Mae). Just as planned a democrat majority during the Bush administration claimed that Fannie was doing fine while it was on the verge of collapse just in time for the Obama election. Never trust a democrat and never ever trust a socialist.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 28, 2016)

Thank god we value education in economics and investments in science, tech and infrastructure to make the constant ups and downs of oil a non-problem on our society. The problem with Venezuela is it is ran by idiots.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Doesnt matter as far as whats happening to their oil industry....oooops


----------



## Timmy (May 28, 2016)

Capitalist paradise Brazil ain't doing so well either .


----------



## westwall (May 28, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Capitalist paradise Brazil ain't doing so well either .






Indeed.  Political corruption run rampant will do that to you.  Kind of like what is happening here don't you think?


----------



## Preacher (May 28, 2016)

I really wish everyone would read that man's books. Its fascinating and eye opening.


----------



## Preacher (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Rexx Taylor (May 28, 2016)

Columbia is right next door, i wonder if they are going to invade there when the shit hits the fans.


----------



## Preacher (May 28, 2016)

Economic hit men (EHMs) are highly paid professionals who cheat countries around the globe out of trillions of dollars. They funnel money from the World Bank, the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID), and other foreign "aid" organizations into the coffers of huge corporations and the pockets of a few wealthy families who control the planet’s natural resources. Their tools include fraudulent financial reports, rigged elections, payoffs, extortion, sex, and murder. They play a game as old as empire, but one that has taken on new and terrifying dimensions during this time of globalization. I should know; I was an EHM."


----------



## Preacher (May 28, 2016)

Hey faggot Toddsterpatriot  what the fuck is so funny to you,you pansy bitch you think this shit is funny?  Faggots like you deserve to be thrown into a Muslim country with Bacon wrapped around your body and let nature take its course. Fucking disgusting scum. My hatred for those like you is impossible to put into words.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 28, 2016)

Morons like you believing bullshit like this is funny.

Yes, bacon would make a nice shield in a muzzie country.


----------

